# ECU location..92 Sentra...under centre consol...not!



## roonie (Apr 23, 2007)

I posted previously about the whereabouts of my ECU so that i can try to pull up codes.someone on here stated that their 93 Sentra ECU was located under the centre consol..I took the consol off completely and i see nothing that might look like an ECU....so anyone else know where the ECU might be located ..thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/vgames33/ecc.gif

Thats from the shop manual. Hope it helps.

You may want to consider downloading it if your internet is reasonably fast. The PDF file is hard to navigate, but it does help a bit. There are links in one of the sticky topics.


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmmm...maybe check under the passenger side seat.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol it is in the center, underneath the heater core. in the center console where your radio, hvac, cubby hole is


----------



## roonie (Apr 23, 2007)

so now i find out today that my wife was looking around the car and finds a sign stating that the car is a 91 Sentra ...so i must appologize...all this time we were told the car was a 92..so does anyone know where to find the ECU on a 91 Sentra..thanks and sorry again.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

91-94 are the same. It should be behind the console, near the gas pedal.


----------



## roonie (Apr 23, 2007)

maybe if i told you all that i have a Canadian car......it may have helped.Note sure.Anyway ...the ECU was found!...it is under the passenger side seat.Now if i can just figure out how to pull the codes.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

roonie said:


> maybe if i told you all that i have a Canadian car......it may have helped.Note sure.Anyway ...the ECU was found!...it is under the passenger side seat.Now if i can just figure out how to pull the codes.


You should just be able to turn the little screw on the ecu, then turn the key to the "on" position. Then just watch the check engine light. with luck you should get a code 55.
Good luck.


----------

